# 1970s Anilam Wizard Bridgeport DRO



## shorin (Jun 29, 2013)

I recently purchased a 1974 Bridgeport with an Anilam Wizard DRO.  The DRO isnt functioning, and I'm hoping someone has some schematics they can share.  There is no sub model or number, just Wizard as the model on the nameplate.  Serial # L7021408.  I'm doing a full resto and I'd like to fix the DRO if possible.

I think the problem (maybe just the first problem) is the power supply board as I'm not getting all the voltages on the test points.  Power supply board is PN 0406-1. 

Thanks,


Danny


----------



## shorin (Jul 1, 2013)

No one has these schematics?  Please....

Thanks,

Danny

Danny


----------

